# Newbie: Need Infos How to Print Own Plastisol Transfer



## heartsandskulls (Nov 9, 2010)

I am a newbie, i wanted to learn more about plastisol printing.

1. What materials do i need?

2. Where can i buy them?

3. How to do it?

PLease help, any links would be appreciated.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

heartsandskulls said:


> I am a newbie, i wanted to learn more about plastisol printing.
> 
> 1. What materials do i need?
> 
> ...



Here is a link on how to do it and everything you need can be purchased at the same place you buy your screen printing inks.

Printing Plastisol Transfers


----------



## heartsandskulls (Nov 9, 2010)

veedub3 said:


> Here is a link on how to do it and everything you need can be purchased at the same place you buy your screen printing inks.
> 
> Printing Plastisol Transfers


im not sure if i can buy the transfer paper for plastisol printing in the PHilippines. i need some supplier from USA if u know some, sir? ur link is helpful!! thanks


----------

